# BCS - Pitaću sad...



## qwqwqw

"*Pitaću sad* i na francuskom potforumu, nadam se da će neko imati ideju."

Još jedno pitanje, molim.  Why is the future tense like this here, one word instead of two?  What does sad mean?  

Hvala.


----------



## Duya

It's an orthographic convention in Serbian and Bosnian -- _pitat+ću_ is spelled as _pitaću_. In Croatian, it is spelled as _pitat ću_. Since _će_ is clitic, pronunciation is pretty much identical.


----------



## qwqwqw

Can you tell me about *sad* as well since it seems to be connected to the future tense in some way?

Wait, it's probably short for *sada*, right?  She is saying "I will ask right now...".


----------



## Duya

Yes, _sad_ and _sada_ are completely equivalent forms. There's no particular rule when to use one or the other.

In addition, _sad ću_ is a common expression meaning "I'm gonna do it right now", and often shortened to _saću_ in colloquial speech. See the entry on Vukajlija (humorous slang dictionary).


----------



## qwqwqw

This dictionary will come in really handy, many thanks.


----------



## Duya

It's more a collection of jokes, cultural stereotypes and slang than a dictionary, and can be quite dense reading for an outsider. So please do not ask us too many questions related with it.


----------



## qwqwqw

That is fine.  So long as it shows the language as actually spoken on the ground it will be very useful to me.  Unlike you guys I am on this forum for very practical reasons and your help is much appreciated.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> It's an orthographic convention in Serbian and Bosnian -- _pitat+ću_ is spelled as _pitaću_. In Croatian, it is spelled as _pitat ću_. Since _će_ is clitic, pronunciation is pretty much identical.



Standard Bosnian also has _pitat ću_ as the only option. The fact that some, including me but also others, have a problem with that rule is a different matter.


----------



## qwqwqw

Duya said:


> It's more a collection of jokes, cultural stereotypes and slang than a dictionary, and can be quite dense reading for an outsider. So please do not ask us too many questions related with it.


  They barely use this forums capabilities so I thought I might as well.  There are a number of participants here with good knowledge to offer but only a couple of questions per day as you can see.  You are always free not to post a reply if you feel that way.  No problem.  One can get carried away sometimes.


----------



## Duya

No scolding was intended on my part; not sure why you interpreted it that way. At most, it was a light-hearted remark that you don't use that site as a source for questions; a good part of it are too dense jokes even for us native speaker. Thus the smiley.

On the contrary, I enjoy your questions, and this is what this forum is for.


----------



## qwqwqw

This is good to know, thank you.


----------

